# 96 Maxima with flashing check engine light and bucking



## maxkel (Aug 31, 2010)

This is my first post on here! I hope you guys can help!

I have a 96 Maxima with almost 197,000 miles on it. The check engine light is on all the time and I have a slight oil leak. That being said, I was driving to Gainesville on Sunday and suddenly, the car starts bucking when I come to a stop and the check engine light is flashing. I pull over, talk to a mechanic at wal-mart who couldn't really help me and then went on my way. The car was fine the rest of the trip. The problem started again yesterday almost immediately after I started my car to drive home from work and then nothing this morning. This happened a couple months ago and I had my spark plugs replaced. What is it this time?

Thanks for the help! :newbie:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You have to read the codes first before doing anything - if the CEL is flashing it means something is critically wrong. My first instinct is that you have multiple cylinder misfires so you could have a headgasket problem. Have it checked out immediately before you do more damage to your engine.


----------



## Bluesrx (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi... I am Maxkel's dad. I'm almost sure that it is not a head gasket problem as there would be water in the oil (there isn't any). The car does not burn oil. The plugs are new within 15-20 thousand miles. When I changed the plugs, I noticed that all but one of the plug wires/coils might be the originals. My guess is that is the problem. Thoughts??


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It could be that or 50 other options so I would go get the codes scanned first as that would give you a more definitive direction to your problem.


----------



## Bluesrx (Aug 31, 2010)

*I agree...*

There's a lot going on in there... codes will be read first.

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Bluesrx said:


> There's a lot going on in there... codes will be read first.
> 
> Thanks


Also don't panic if you see a ton of codes as some might have been caused by others. Fix the important ones first and the others might go away.. Good luck


----------



## Bluesrx (Aug 31, 2010)

*Codes*

My daughter went to Autozone and had the codes pulled... I think she said Knock sensor and one other I can't remember.

I check out the video on YouTube on replacing the knock sensor... it looks tight.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, those videos are really helpful. Some of them are a real PITA to get out. I'm not familiar with your particular model but just take your time, have the right tools at hand and you'll be alright.


----------



## Bluesrx (Aug 31, 2010)

This is the video... it just so happens that the vehicle in the video is a '96


----------

